# Schwinn Super Sport



## flixnbear (Nov 5, 2004)

Greetings,

I've just "inherited" this bike. It's a 1976, with a shimano SIS rear der. and a Schwinn front der. The wheels are steel, it's in pretty good shape since I've re-packed wheels and cranks. The cranks are the original Ashtabula crankset. I've had to replace two of the derailleur cable and cable housings. The "Paramount Blue" paint has a few chips, but it has come back to life using some rubbing compound.

I've been offered less than $80 for it. I don't think that's a fair price at all. What's it worth?

I do know that perfect shape Super Sports have sold on Ebay for around $300, but,they were in perfect shape, paint and otherwise, with genuine Schwinn rear derailleurs, etc...not sure how much to discount it.

Any help would be very appreciated!

--flix


----------



## flixnbear (Nov 5, 2004)

Forgot a picture:


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I think it firmly belongs in the $100 or less category.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Paramount blue ? That color was never refered to as that. The frame is straight gauge
4130 CrMo. You might want to take the $80.00, but if not, don't expect anything over
abt. $130.00.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

PM Stan. He's a Schwinn expert. He'll know the name of the color, when and where it was built and how much it's worth. Seriously. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/member.php?u=275034


----------



## flixnbear (Nov 5, 2004)

Done! Thanks for the tip!

--flix


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Somebody called?  

The color is "Opaque Blue", and I had a 1973 Super Sport that color that I bought new and put about 10k miles on before it was stolen in 1980.  

I believe the last year for the fillet brazed Super Sports was 1973, although the Sports Tourer continued in production for another couple of years. The Sports Tourer also had a fillet brazed chromoly frame like the Super Sport, but had a three piece alloy crank instead of the Ashtabula crank.

The serial number should be located on the head tube just above the lower bearing cup, and the first two letters will tell you the month and year the frame was built. The first letter is the month (A=January, B=February, C=March, D=April, E=May, F=June, G=July, H=August, I=NOT USED, J=September, K=October, L=November, M=December), and the second letter is the year (A=1965, B=1966, C=1967, D=1968, E=1969, F=1970, G=1971, H=1972, I=NOT USED, J=1973, K=1974, L=1975, M=1976, N=1977, O=NOT USED, P=1978, Q=1979, R=1980, S=1981, T=1982).

Because the frames are straight gauge 4130, they're heavier than butted frames but are practically indestructable and are highly desirable to some because they're so rugged. I've seen Super Sports framesets (frame and fork) in decent shape (straight, no dents, negligible rust) go for $250 - $300.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's the '73 catalog page:


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

And here's the specs page from the '73 Paramount catalog:


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Scooper said:


> Here's the '73 catalog page:


 That's neat; I always enjoy reading posts from Scooper.


----------



## flixnbear (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, this one got away. I just sold it an hour ago. Price: $80

I sure wish that I'd visited this forum yesterday :cryin: :cryin:


----------

